# Dow Jones.... Elliott Waves



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

LONG  TERM VIEWS  ........


       THE DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL  ............

 coustom made charts ...  REQUEST A CHART ..marketwavez@yahoo.com


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES.... ELLIOT WAVES*

pg...2 monthly view


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES.... ELLIOT WAVES*

pg1 -3 .......... weekly views..


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

ELLIOT  WAVES LONG  TERM ..  WEKKLY  VIEWS PART 2

 REQUEST AN ELLIOT WAVE CHART ......


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

PART 2


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

PAGE 3 AND 4


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES.... ELLIOT WAVES*

Elliot wave analysis is one of the few forms of "Predictive" analysis I feel has any credence.

But rating your own thread 5 star when your pushing your own barrow-------


----------



## dutchie (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Lovely charts -  so??????????


----------



## Jesse Livermore (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

MARKETWAVES, 

What is the purpose of these charts? Why are you littering the forum?


----------



## DTM (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Marketwatch is basically showing us the American market and where it's supposed to be heading thereby giving us a clue about Australia's direction.  The monthly chart's show that there's still room for a final upward movement to complete wave 5.  Weekly and daily charts show that we are have already completed a wave 5 and the US markets are in their decline.  This can be seen in the last 2 months with the Dow having dropped 900 points at its lowest point 4 weels ago before moving up 400 points to where it's at now.  If the waves are labelled correctly, the US market is in an elliot wave 4 before it continues dropping to below 10,000.


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Actually they are good charts and very informative.

He knows his stuff.
Unfortunately he is expecting that all here can interpret Elliot Wave Analysis.

He is suggesting that the corrective move A,B,C maybe over and the current move is towards the final wave 5 move of a larger cycle.The currect upward move from C could also be labelled.

What is shown here are moves within moves which is all part of Elliot Wave theory.

The labelling of waves is the difficult part.
It is interesting analysis and one which takes sometime to be an expert---not something that I have wished to persue.


----------



## wayneL (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Actually they are good charts and very informative.
> 
> The labelling of waves is the difficult part.
> It is interesting analysis and one which takes sometime to be an expert---not something that I have wished to persue.




It's best done in retrospect  :-X


----------



## krisbarry (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Lovely charts -  so??????????




Told Ya MARKETWAVES, there are some very negative people on this site!!!


----------



## krisbarry (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*



			
				Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> MARKETWAVES,
> 
> What is the purpose of these charts? Why are you littering the forum?





And yet again more negativity.....rolling on!


----------



## krisbarry (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

My advice is to not post anything at all and just observe, too many critical people filling this forum


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Wayne .

Your right youll get an accurate count atleast.

But as waves says it is subjective like all analysis and the wave count can and does change with market action.

For this reason trying to trade EW or Gann or Fib is almost impossible REALTIME. While Ive seen itclaimed that its being done Im yet to see it REALTIME.

Ive seen some very good results in hindsite and many many wrong calls in REALTIME.

Simply by the time the move is set in stone the opportunity to trade it has been lost,well most of it.

Kris---theyre pretty mild.


----------



## dutchie (9 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Yes, my post probably was a bit harsh.
My apologies Marketwaves. I'll try again.

Marketwaves I do not know much about Elliot Waves (but would be interested to know more).

Would it be possible to explain a little about each chart - what are the significance of the numbers, letters etc. What conclusions you are trying to make.

I am sure other members would appreciate a little more explanation too.


----------



## positivecashflow (10 May 2005)

*Re: DOW JONES ..ELLIOTT WAVES PART 2*

Waiting for the Daily DOW chart to confirm a Type 1 Sell (Wave 4 to Wave 5). 
Looking to break 10,000 by early June.


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2011)

This is really digging up an old thread, probably the most appropriate place for this exercise though.

If last night's low does not hold then we have a potential target area based on the theory.
Even if it does hold tonight I expect that we will end up in this area eventually anyway so we may as well get it over with.
11753 to 11406 is the typical expected area in this case.

(click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (3 August 2011)

Good stuff Boggo.
Ill see if I can add to anything with AGET tonight.

Expensive day for my portfolio!


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> Ill see if I can add to anything with AGET tonight.




That would be good tech/a, pattern is almost too good to play out without something breaking, the W.4 will be the test (as usual).

I am down to 5 stocks with three in green and all approaching an exit. July started off too good to last.


----------



## tech/a (3 August 2011)

Very similar Boggo.
Have 5 and in draw down for the year (Financial) as of today!

DJIA WEEKLY CHART.
Current analysis.
This could well play out far worse than shown here.
But for now.


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> Very similar Boggo.
> Have 5 and in draw down for the year (Financial) as of today!




Could be worse, imagine for a minute that you had been buying more of some of the stocks that were a so called "bargain at these prices" a month ago.

Scary looking chart though, anything is possible including a sucker run up before we see the end of this.

Gonna be some great opportunities when turn around eventuates, sit back and watch and wait eh.


----------



## tech/a (7 August 2011)

*Update*

Click to expand


----------



## professor_frink (7 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> *Update*
> 
> Click to expand
> 
> View attachment 43884




The chart says "Don't be surprised". Are you saying that you are looking for a move down to 8900 on the Dow, and if we get below that then 6440 is the next target?


----------



## tech/a (7 August 2011)

Over time I expect price to fall to 8900 ( this year )
6000 is more likey than a higher high on the DJI


----------



## barney (7 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> Over time I expect price to fall to 8900 ( this year )
> 6000 is more likey than a higher high on the DJI




Tech, If you had/have such a bearish view on the market in general, I assume even you were not expecting such a rapid drop? .........  otherwise you would not have been holding "longs" last week (join the club )

Are you shorting the Dow Index? ..... If not yet,  at what level?
Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (7 August 2011)

All trades were exited over the last week
3 trades were still open on Friday
Gaps down had me cop a hit but I live to continue

I'm trading FTSE futures short term
No open position as I stopped trading at 9 on Friday night
I made some Posts during trading on one of the other threads.

I'll be shorting any SETUPS which indicate weakness to the upside
And long if I see exhaustion and lack of supply on the short side.

Not interested in trading the DJIA
FTSE is in my view easier to trade technically


----------



## barney (7 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> All trades were exited over the last week
> 3 trades were still open on Friday
> Gaps down had me cop a hit but I live to continue
> 
> ...




Cheers .............. still hold one long myself, but subject to discretion atm.

I also dabble in the Index's and assume you prefer the FTSE as it is a little less aggressive "range wise" when you happen to get on the wrong side of the market  ...... 
I beat the DAX up on thursday, ...........  but it spat me out on friday !!!  ... lol ..... 

I have a glimpse of what TH was on about when he frequented ASF ...... god bless him


----------



## Boggo (17 September 2011)

This I find interesting, a comparison of 1937,38 and the current state of the Dow

(click to expand)


----------



## notting (18 September 2011)

I guess if there is a third world war it could be something to depend on.
A banking collapse would be the other possibility which would require suicidal policy breakdown in Euroland.
Unlikely.
They tend to step back having looked over the cliff.


----------



## Billyb (18 September 2011)

notting said:


> I guess if there is a third world war it could be something to depend on.
> A banking collapse would be the other possibility which would require suicidal policy breakdown in Euroland.
> Unlikely.
> They tend to step back having looked over the cliff.




WWII was a little after that, I hope Elliot Wave is not _that_ predictive though!


----------



## Boggo (19 September 2011)

Billyb said:


> I hope Elliot Wave is not _that_ predictive though!




Scary stuff eh !
So far everything is pretty much the same, all that is left is the last W.5 down leg.
Only advantage may be that it may tell us where the bottom is


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 December 2012)

trade2win.com/boards/stocks/162510-short-short-short.html

some interesting reading in there

in the bulk of opines using Elliotts work, most people employ the regimes for a negative context.....funny that....


----------



## Boggo (2 December 2012)

Boggo said:


> So far everything is pretty much the same, all that is left is the last W.5 down leg.



That comment was in post above on 19th Sept 2011 and referred to the charts in post #30 above.

The Wave 5 down obviously wasn't as dramatic as that of '37/'38, it finshed at the typical target area.

Current pattern may have the usual hiccups along the way but a forward projection is tending to indicate a hurdle around the 13900 area but that is just my 

(click to expand)


----------

